# Need some extra cash?



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been putting a bunch of my boat stuff that has been laying around on Ebay and it seems to be paying off, I due all the research on the product so the buyer has as much info as possible for the item they want to buy and make up the listing, handle the shipping and take care of all the steps after the sale, feedback, traking #, contact the buyer, and so on. If you have anything lying around that you dont use and want to make some cash let me know and I will list it for you, for a minimal fee. I already have the good feedback score the buyers look for and I am a Premier Pay Pal accout holder, andI have an account for shipping set up, let me do the work for you. *PLEASE CONTACT ME BY PMs ONLY, I DONT WANT TO CLOG UP THE FORUM WITH MY EBAY DOINGS. *Send me a *PM with a detailed description of the item you want to sell and a contact number, and I will get back to you asap with how much your item is going for and see if you would like me to sell it for you. I am not trying to get rich here just trying to help out in this rough economy. THANKS AND AGAIN PLEASE PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] Do not post a reply and clutter up The forum*


----------

